# New Texas Record



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Will Nash cast 824ft breaking the old record of 821ft, congrats Will


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

WOW! that about sums it up, good job Will


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*not finished YET*

Just had a call from Carlos. Will just hit 858.10. Congratulations Will and to all the casters down there.
Bob Sales


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*wind speed*

Carlos says wind was blowing at 12 mph.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations goes out to Will Nash.


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats Will....wish I could've made the trip this year and had some fun. Maybe in the near future if I can get some practice time.


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice job Will !


----------



## reelbiglou (Mar 3, 2008)

*cast*

Congrats to will!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey Carlos*

Congratulations my friend. 806 feet Fantastic!!!!
Bob


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Nice ......


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats to WILL!!!!! Congrats to Carlos!!!!!!! Sounds like TX is stepping it up. Will be a VERY interesting April tourney. Looking forward to casting with you guys.

Robert


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

*Thanks Everyone*

Conditions were very rough for me yesterday but we had a few PB's today including Carlos at 806'. This tournament was a lot of fun with some really great folks. Thanks to Carlos, Lisa, and Cliff for working hard so the rest of us could enjoy ourselves!!


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 2, 2007)

An incredible day, never to be forgotten. Congrats Will and Carlos, I'm glad I could be a part of it.


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

I won't ever forget it especially the part about *beating Torpedo by .3 FEET!*
Congrats go to Will, Carlos, David from CC, Gary, Dylan and a *BIG THANKS to Cliff *for his hard work!


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats Carlos on your PB...Personally I've been trying to achieve that mark for the last 16+ years....Great job again to you and Will.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Congrats everyone! Terrific casting. I look forward to meeting some of you guys come April.

Evan


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Excellent 

Any news on sinker/line sizes ?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Congratulations Will,

Very, very impressive casting. 858 is a massive cast.

Well done.

I look forward to casting with you next month Shallotte.

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Will just hit 858.10.


Now that's what I call Scary GOOD !! 

Congrats Will !!


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Led said:


> Excellent
> 
> Any news on sinker/line sizes ?


Thanks guys, it was a great tourney! 
Led I will post full results later this evening hopefully with some pics!

Carlos


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

*Short Video...*





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/10169649">824' Cast</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user1840355">Will N</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*Great Casting*

Will, Carlos and everyone great casting guys !


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

congratulations will and carlos.i said you would hit 800 about 2 yeas ago carlos. what took you so long?


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

billr87 said:


> congratulations will and carlos.i said you would hit 800 about 2 yeas ago carlos. what took you so long?


LOL! I had a MENTAL block Bill! Just couldn't get past it.............until this past weekend that is!

Video is coming........so stay tuned!!!!!


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

The USA has a new KING. And he has been Crowned. 

No more of those whimpy zzipies and century's. Good ole fashion telephone poles. where have we all been. and what have we all been thinking

Big Dave


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

dave. what do you mean by being crowned? did lisa hit him with the chicken?


----------

